# Question about anavar and clit enlargement



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted by getfitdoc
> 
> unfortunately sides for women are pretty much Irreversible.
> 
> ...


Really the sides for a women are irreversible!! my voice is fine but the other issue is happening. i am starting to get really great results so i don't want to stop and if its irreversible then whats the point in stopping now. i feel it would be a total waste of time. plus money wasted on the anavar. also my diet has been amazing. i cut out all fats and added lots of protein and i stop drinking. i am loosing weight and getting fit. you can see my delts coming out. my legs and ass are getting tight and tone. let me ask is that why my sex drive shot way up due to clit enlargement?? my boyfriend likes the high sex drive but lately i have been out of control. i feel like i need two boyfriends to help out. after reading some other threads by other women i wonder if i should have started at lower dose since it was my very first time. well its to late to go back now. i guess i should have research more before i just jump in. also is the pills 5mg or 10mg? i been taking 2 pills a day for total of 10mg but wondering if my pills are 10mg and not 5mg which would be 20mg a day. if thats the case then i will stay at that dose. but maybe that's why my sex drive is out of control. can 10mg a day do that to your sex drive? is it true what he said the sides are irreversible??


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe you don't know what dosages you are taking. You really should know. I'm not here to slate you but you really shouldn't be so flippant. You're taking a drug and you have no idea how much. Yes some of the sides can be fun (i've not been that lucky lol) but remember there is always a pay off. It also sounds to me like you haven't really gotr your diet sorted if you have cut out ALL fats. Your body needs 'good' fats to funtion at it's optimal and to also build muscle. I'm not on my high horse here. I use anavar and have had good gains off it but I definitely know how much I am taking. Sides have been kept to spots and slight deepening of the voice. I have used 2 different brands and started on 10mg each time. With one brand I went up to 20mg with no problems but the one I'm using at the moment when I upped the dosage to 15mg my skin went to pot so I dropped back to 10mg and it's been ok.

Don't take these things lightly. You should have found all this out BEFORE you even bought anything. Make sure you are willing to live for the rest of your life with the irreversability of the sides before thinking ' oh well too late now' because they could get worse. Just be sensible and make sure you are informed. Find out for yourself and don't rely on people telling you everything is hunky dory. Good Luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

> I can't believe you don't know what dosages you are taking. You really should know.


You should not take anything if you dont have the basic knowledge and how much is one of the most basic of basics.



> so i don't want to stop and if its irreversible then whats the point in stopping now.


Well that depends on how big you want your clit to be, have you seen some pics of enlarged clits on females ??? looks alot like a male organ they can grow inches long

with repeated or continued use. You could end up jacking off the same a a guy does ;o)


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

thank you so much for your info and yes i found out what the mg where. ok but nobody answer my question i was asking. will my clit return to normal once i finished the cycle? also is that the reason why my sex drive increased so much do to the enlargement??


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

It's possible that it will shrink a small amount.

But I doubt if it will return to it's original size.

It all depends on how much it has grown.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

arkassilem said:


> thank you so much for your info and yes i found out what the mg where. ok but nobody answer my question i was asking. will my clit return to normal once i finished the cycle? also is that the reason why my sex drive increased so much do to the enlargement??


I find it hard to believe that you have had such side effects from that small amount of anavar.

Anavar is hardly androgenic at all, and not a very good drug for anyone IMO due to being very weak.

If what you say is true, I'd not be surprised if you actually have a cheaper compound like Dbol in those tabs, but even if it was dbol, your side effects seem extreme.

As for your clit, I do not know if it will return to normal, most things I have read say no, but I've no personal experience to go by.


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

my boyfriend will make sure what it is. he believes its 10mg a pill from what he was told when he called his friend. i will post pics and find out. maybe it isnt anavar!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Unless your BF sends it away to be chemically analysed he will not know what it is.

I would be tempted to switch to Stanozolol, IMO it is a better drug, (for men and women), and it is a cheaper chemical, so more likely to be real and not substituted with something else.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I find it hard to believe that you have had such side effects from that small amount of anavar.
> 
> Anavar is hardly androgenic at all, and not a very good drug for anyone IMO due to being very weak.
> 
> ...


well said and just what i was thinking as i read that.... anavar is quite an expensive product and can often contain other things instead in generic form to save money in production.... (the opposite can also happen that it is often underdosed) so females using generic versions need to be very confident of the product as anything thats in there that shouldnt be can have a very unpleasant effect.

also agree that anavar shouldnt be causing clit enlargement either... a sure sign that there could be something else in there.


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

i hope its anavar haha. the problem was i was taking way way too much. 4 times to much. i never took anything in past so i am learning. after i adjusted dosage the swelling went down. not back to normal yet but i think it will in the next few weeks and if it doesnt i dont mind. i think it give me more sensation.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

So how much were you taking and what have you reduced it to?


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> So how much were you taking and what have you reduced it to?


Well I been having a bad few months haha. worse then the anavar i was taking liquid clen and i screwed that up too. i didn't read the needle correctly that i was using for measurement and i started off at 80mcg then moved up for 160mcg and was doing for about 12 days. I broke out in rashes all over my body. rashes where everywhere. i had to stop the clen cold turkey and i hope this all clears up.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If I was you I'd take a long look at myself....You're putting stuff into your body that you have no idea for sure what it is...you don't even know the dose, you're measuring things out wih no clue as to what you're doing.

I'm sorry but you need to sort yourself out mate. You are obviously nowhere near ready or advanced enough for supps like those as even those basic trainers with little knowledge would be more clued up than you seem to be.....

Don't measure out someones smack shot for them ffs


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

well your a lady taking a mans hormone...thats how all us fella's are like without the bleeding stuff...then we take it for a stack...could you imagine what it does to us!!!!

anyway...the enlarged clit etc...just make sure your in control...there was a woman on bigger,stronger,faster....she looked totally like a man,voice was a mans,muscles were a mans...she was a man..but was saying to the cameraman...i'm glad i trained but kept my femininity....totally deluded...please dont get like that,big as a house,beard down to your chest,and voice deeper than barry white(rip big B)

i have seen some nude pics of denise masino...and she is actually on her way to developing a very small mans thing....i couldnt believe it,take enough mans hormone,not only will you act like a man,you'll look like man all over...inside out!!!!

her outside labia has enlarged so much that they hang like the pitta bread of kebabs...oh no please dont make me go on...only cos its turning me on...hahaha,sorry!!!

but seriously...i'm not joking you,if your competing and wanna go all the way,then crack on...but if you wanna save some femininity...try being a little bit more reserved about dosing up too high or too long on the male hormone....cos its ok for us to take it,we just get more manly...but when women take too much,they get too manly to...i couldnt imagine my missus one day being all sweet soft n womanly...to being solid,big and trying to rip my gunts down to anally rape me...help!!!!!!

sorry...not trying to put the sh*ts up you...but you gotta see denise masino to get what i'm on about...or get a good plastic surgeon and doc who will guide you through...cos her todger was bigger than mine!!!!

i'll try get a pic...save your womanlyness...not saying dont bodybuild and take your cycles...cos women have their test levels too...but just be careful...you already said you feel like you need 2 men...and yes the sides are irreversible unless you go under the knife...deepening voice,hirsutism(androgenic hairyness),clitoral enlargement,aggrressiveness(man type),cessation of periods,interference of ovulation etc etc etc....

check this link out for some brief info on hirsutism:

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/common/hormone/210.html

and you really have to read this by john romano....i know its not the most sensitve written format,but i assure you what he is saying is written in an understandable real laymans format,check it:

http://www.muscleenhancers.com/steroids/roids78.htm

i'll try find ol denise and her man piece pic,gotta dig deep into my hidden folders!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> If I was you I'd take a long look at myself....You're putting stuff into your body that you have no idea for sure what it is...you don't even know the dose, you're measuring things out wih no clue as to what you're doing.
> 
> I'm sorry but you need to sort yourself out mate. You are obviously nowhere near ready or advanced enough for supps like those as even those basic trainers with little knowledge would be more clued up than you seem to be.....
> 
> Don't measure out someones smack shot for them ffs


very well said.

my best mate is a bodybuilder and a chemist (handy lol) and i dont even take his word for things!! i go away, study, read up, and study some more. I want to know 150% for sure what its gner do to my body before I even think about it!!!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I am not convinced that this thread is for real TBH.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> very well said.
> 
> my best mate is a bodybuilder and a chemist (handy lol) and i dont even take his word for things!! i go away, study, read up, and study some more. I want to know 150% for sure what its gner do to my body before I even think about it!!!!


Actually, I've got something that's 100% safe that you could do with putting inside you...


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Actually, I've got something that's 100% safe that you could do with putting inside you...


100 percent safe? what is that??


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

arkassilem said:


> 100 percent safe? what is that??


I believe it is someone with a recent certificate and a gold vip card to the G.U.M clinic


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

i dont understand your slang you all use. i am from usa so maybe its hard to understand


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

its a place where guys go to get checked out, you get a GUM certificate to certify you as being a Genuinely Uninfected Machine


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> its a place where guys go to get checked out, you get a GUM certificate to certify you as being a Genuinely Uninfected Machine


are you being nice or mean to me?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i'll try find ol denise and her man piece pic,gotta dig deep into my hidden folders!!!


Is this what your looking for

http://www.denisemasino.com/tour.html pics under well endowed

Lill


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

link does not work.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hey lin.....either we got the same folders or you been going into my pc....now which is it!!!!

or we like the same thing...eeeeewww!!!

blimey,the very man piece i was on about!!!!

by the way,your link includes the word bottom,thats why it dont work...ok,its my special perv eyesight...

http://www.denisemasino.com/tour.html

anyway arkassilem...go look at that and see if you wanna hang out like that!!!!

very hormone related bulge,if you can handle having your knickers or bikini fill out like that then go forth n let the hormone attack begin!!!

then again,i wouldnt mind...well,its 2008,get your freak on!!!

all credit to denise,she done her bodybuilding,now she found the next best thing...flash the gash porn!!!

it all pays....and what a gash it is...!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Actually, I've got something that's 100% safe that you could do with putting inside you...


I was about to say not that safe, but prob with the amount of gear going in prob is pmsl.

anyway - gotta say - "cheeky barsteward!!" just on principle lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> hey lin.....either we got the same folders or you been going into my pc....now which is it!!!!
> 
> or we like the same thing...eeeeewww!!!
> 
> ...


oh dear lord.... that is THE worst boob job I have ever seen in my life!!!! The main picture down the page at the "muscle sex and toys" bit... what the hell???????


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

do u think epistane is safe for female use if using only 10mg a day?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> oh dear lord.... that is THE worst boob job I have ever seen in my life!!!! The main picture down the page at the "muscle sex and toys" bit... what the hell???????


do boobs jobs get all tight n round if you train or is that a bad one?

i reckon ladies should keep what they got...and when they finish the bodybuilding,then they should get a boob job....or a small boob job while bodybuilding so they can show the muscle...but for fitness and physique i guess you gotta have a set of nice melons to compliment the rest of the nice body!!!1


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

arkassilem said:


> do u think epistane is safe for female use if using only 10mg a day?


i couldnt answer that question...but there are loads of ladies on here who must know whats what for answers to your questions!!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

arkassilem said:


> do u think epistane is safe for female use if using only 10mg a day?


I think Redman has already answered that question, do a search on it.


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

no women ever answer. i have ask that before with no females in put. i wish a female would answer it if she tried it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lin said:


> Is this what your looking for
> 
> http://www.denisemasino.com/tour.html pics under well endowed
> 
> Lill


I seen that..a friend had a copy of her DVD :whistling: Called RAW and its clearly evident...shes got a mini penis ! :lol: :scared:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> do boobs jobs get all tight n round if you train or is that a bad one?
> 
> i reckon ladies should keep what they got...and when they finish the bodybuilding,then they should get a boob job....or a small boob job while bodybuilding so they can show the muscle...but for fitness and physique i guess you gotta have a set of nice melons to compliment the rest of the nice body!!!1


if they are done over the muscle they will show when bf gets low, if under the muscle they shouldnt show as much though in most cases you can still kinda see..... theyre just shocking.... in that pic i referred to, one is up and the other hanging down at her knees.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

arkassilem said:


> no women ever answer. i have ask that before with no females in put. i wish a female would answer it if she tried it


right.... and i've not been answering...?

go back and read the answers properly.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> if they are done over the muscle they will show when bf gets low, if under the muscle they shouldnt show as much though in most cases you can still kinda see..... theyre just shocking.... in that pic i referred to, one is up and the other hanging down at her knees.....


you'd of thought with her income and profession,she'd have an eye for a misplaced booby dooby!!!!

oh well...guess you dont look at the clock above the mantle piece when poking the fire,kee,hee!!!

scuse me for my outburst,coulnt resist!!!

anyone ever get the old clit enlargment?

i think its ok,up until a certain point....but when its starts taking the form of something resemblant to a manpiece or gets too much for ones mouth then its time to lay off the AAs's!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Female here too - And I totally agree with GB. You obviously have no problem putting anything into your body. You had no idea what you were taking or at what dosages! Come on wake up and smell the coffee. You cannot expect to take steroids and there not to be some kind of payoff. You have to ask yourself what you are willing to pay! There is no 'safe' drug with absolutely no sides and anyone that tells you otherwise is talking bllx. You can and SHOULD however calculate to risk factors involved after reading up on a specific substance for yourself and not just go off what Joe Big Boy said at the gym.

As far as I can recall of this thread there has been no mention of how long you've been training...or how hard. What's your diet like? What are your goals? And going off your flippant use of drugs I doubt your training and diet are up to scratch....call me a cynic!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Female here too - And I totally agree with GB. You obviously have no problem putting anything into your body. You had no idea what you were taking or at what dosages! Come on wake up and smell the coffee. You cannot expect to take steroids and there not to be some kind of payoff. You have to ask yourself what you are willing to pay! There is no 'safe' drug with absolutely no sides and anyone that tells you otherwise is talking bllx. You can and SHOULD however calculate to risk factors involved after reading up on a specific substance for yourself and not just go off what Joe Big Boy said at the gym.
> 
> As far as I can recall of this thread there has been no mention of how long you've been training...or how hard. What's your diet like? What are your goals? And going off your flippant use of drugs I doubt your training and diet are up to scratch....call me a cynic!


i much agree....would really help if you stated how long you have trained for,what your goals are,what your condition is at the minute,bodyfat levels,diet,experiences...with or without steroids etc etc...

these factors and other variables will contribute to your side effects,whether you get some,or maybe none at all...the most important thing to note out of your answers is to know what your taking,how much-dosage,duration and a little education of the drug itself,how potent the drug is,whether women use it...and what type of cycling they use it for...bulking up,cutting etc....there is some research that you should find yourself as common knowledge but the rest after this info is good to ask about!!!!

i can say that clitoral hypertrophy is quite a certainty to a level of intake and what type of drug you choose!!!!

but this i guess is up to a woman to answer...i can only give you what i read...women on here who know can give you a first hand experience and knowledge!!!


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> right.... and i've not been answering...?
> 
> go back and read the answers properly.


no i know you answered. i am just saying it would be great to hear from a female who took it and used it. i appreicate all info everyone has giving and i am trying to learn as much as i can on it. if there is a female who used it then that would be great to hear from the source itself. i think reading about it is all good but female who has taken it would be most dead on advise. thats all i am saying. so again i do appreciate your help and i do learn from it.


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

i train about 5 days a week with cardo and weights. i drop a lot of weight and i am skinny again with some muscles now. anavar has really worked great for me. i admit i didnt have all that much weight to loose and i react good with weights. i always did but i am much more serious with the workouts now. i am on a high protein with low carb. my goal is to stay thin but with a hard define muscle tone.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

arkassilem said:


> no i know you answered. i am just saying it would be great to hear from a female who took it and used it. i appreicate all info everyone has giving and i am trying to learn as much as i can on it. if there is a female who used it then that would be great to hear from the source itself. i think reading about it is all good but female who has taken it would be most dead on advise. thats all i am saying. so again i do appreciate your help and i do learn from it.


I do take it.... that was the point


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

arkassilem said:


> do u think epistane is safe for female use if using only 10mg a day?





Zara-Leoni said:


> I do take it.... that was the point


You never said you took Epistane! with the epistane do you notice any sides? how much do you take per day? and how many weeks did you take it? did you take it everyday?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

i misunderstood... since the thread was about anavar i assumed thats what you wanted to know about


----------



## arkassilem (Sep 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> i misunderstood... since the thread was about anavar i assumed thats what you wanted to know about


It's ok. yes i am currently on anavar and it has done wonders so far. It's been like night and day for me. but its not always easy to get it due to it not be legal. Epistane is something i can get.


----------

